# old truck tailgate



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

They make a pretty cool bench!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Nice work.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

very creative.


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

I would love to have the build plans for it. That is flippn awesome.... nice work

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## $TACK (Nov 22, 2013)

That bench pretty dang cool! Nice work!


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

You have a talent my friend-Great work.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice, yes sir.


----------

